# New Pics - June 14, 2005 & HELP NEEDED for Eddie!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here are some pictures from today: http://www.rims.net/2005Jun14


The little blue jay has been transferred to a permitted rehabber, the
suspected WNV crow didn't last long enough to get anywhere but here
(I was totally shocked that a crow in such good condition was dead in
less than 4 hours .. I was the one who went to pick it up from the yard
it had been in .. unable to fly since Monday AM .. no resistance, no attempt
to flee, and absolutely no ability to fly), and I really need some ideas/help 
for Eddie, the little Pekin duck.


Eddie was brought to me yesterday afternoon after having been to a
supposedly qualified vet for treatment. Eddie was on one week of both
Baytril and Metronidazole to cure what the owners were told was either
a bacterial problem or a stomach virus .. that the little duck was getting
no nutrition even though it was eating .. no s**t Sherlock .. this little 
duckling is extremely malnourished and =cannot= eat on it's own. I
suspect worms, heavy metal poisoning from accidental ingestion of
something in the owner's home, or some other type of poisoning. The
little one does try to eat, but just can't seem to get anything actually in
the beak and down the hatch. When it tries to stand it rocks backward
and forward on the feet and has to plop down. I am tube feeding and
giving avian vitamins. The owners have relinquished to me at this point
as they have no more funds for vet care. Do you think x-rays are in order
in case of a toxic metal object inside? What's everyone's best guess here.
I will be amazed if Eddie is still amongst the living by tomorrow morning.
Eddie is approximately 6 weeks old based upon the owner's input.


Thank you for any advice or assistance.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

So sorry to hear about poor Eddie, he is REALLY emaciated I don't know enough about ducks to offer much advice. I think you should have an x-ray done though and perhaps some blood tests. Ducks are known for eating odd metal things they find at the bottom of ponds, I think. Perhaps the x-ray will show the object(s) if they are present but if not, then blood tests should be able to detect heavy metal or other toxins in the blood. Could this be a virus as well specific to ducks? What are those red patches you can see showing through his feathers on his neck and rump region?

How unfortunate for the crow as well, such a shame and as you said, the bird looked very heathy otherwise...very sad indeed.

I think that "bluejay" is a scrub jay though, glad to hear that bird is doing well anyways.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Brad,

Yes, the "blue" jay is actually a scrub jay. I was just frazzled when posting and also thinking of Marjorie's true blue jay. The jay is and was fine and will continue to be so with the permitted rehabber.

Eddie was an Easter duckling purchased for the "princely" sum of $2.00 .. though his young adult owners love him dearly, they were at the end of their rope and Eddie was failing rapidly .. Eddie continues to fail rapidly. I will do what I can and will get x-rays tomorrow assuming Eddie is still alive (which I doubt will be the case).

Yes, the crows that fall to WNV are truly tragic .. some are like this one .. still robust and healthy looking but have lost the ability to fly .. others lose the ability to walk .. others show extreme neuro symptoms including "whlrly" eyes, twisting of the neck (sort of like PMV), and others just flat out sit down and wait to die. This is very ugly stuff.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Best wishes for a miracle for dear Eddie, and I hope your fears don't come true by morning I think you know what is best for him and are certainly doing all that you can to help save his life. 

Once again, this demonstrates how wrong it is for people to buy these Easter ducks and chickens. And even if they are well meaning people who don't just ditch the bird once it's outgrown it's "cuteness".

Good luck Terry,


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Check your e-mails

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone .. Treesa, thank you so much for checking with your rehabber and posting to me last night .. I am currently more than 1200 e-mails behind due to many urgent care cases here, but I will be getting to them shortly. If there are new ones, then thank you again!

Eddie is still in the land of the living, so we're gonna give it our best shot. Will try to post more later.

Terry


----------

